# Injury to abdomen during pregnancy



## abishard (Jul 26, 2009)

I'm needing an ICD-9 for a pregnant patient whom was kicked in the abdomen.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2009)

look at 648.xx plus any injury and your e-code


----------



## abishard (Jul 26, 2009)

That's what I was thinking, but then I saw 665.X. I realize those codes likely relate to trauma from pregnancy, but could they also include my scenario?

Thanks,
Amy


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 26, 2009)

No those are strictly for obstetrical trauma not trauma from external forces.


----------



## kathykramer (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't think I agree with the 648.xx. The only one that seems to fit is 648.9x and if you read below it, the injury code would not fit those conditions. I am not sure what code to use. I was looking at 646.8x.


----------



## tmlbwells (Jul 20, 2012)

What about 760.5 and then the injury code?


----------



## axlundr (Sep 2, 2014)

760.5 can not be used on the mother's record.  Chapter 15 is used only for coding the offspring's records.  
Chapter 11 are used for the maternal record.


----------



## fos123coder (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi Guru
I would post a query.
What injury did the patient sustain that affected the pregnancy?

Based on the answer to this question i would select my codes, and E960.0 could be my     E- codes


----------

